# Brazilian Horned Frog - Ceratophrys Aurita



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if Brazilian Horned frogs are obtainable and captive bred in the UK ?

They caught my eye when i was looking on the website of America's largest wholesaler and successful breeder "_The Frog Ranch" _

It states they are the "Holy Grail" of horned frogs and most certainly the largest and rarest.

Ive never seen them on our UK markets ?

info please ?

thanks

Liam


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

liam3012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if Brazilian Horned frogs are obtainable and captive bred in the UK ?
> 
> ...


I would think it's only a matter of time before these and other not so familiar Ceratophrys become more available in the UK market, however i know that these have been available at the Hamm show before so maybe it'd be worth your while to take a trip over to Germany. Consequently, it's likely that Dartfrog at least can get these, perhaps Marc would be the best first line of enquiry. Failing that, no harm in emailing Kim @ Frog Ranch, he's a very friendly chap and i'm sure he'd be able to point you in the right direction. A very impressive and beautiful species nevertheless, good luck with the hunt, cheers Al


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

This years been a good year for the US Ceratophrys hobby The Frog Ranch have introduced aurita, Phillipe DeVosjoli and friends introduced joazeirensis & Understory have just introduced stolzmanni. I don't know the price on the stolzmanni but the first 2 were going for around the $300-500 mark and only in small numbers. I would suspect that it'll be a couple of years before they forefill the demand of the US and far East hobbyists who are willing to pay the big bucks and then they'll start leaking into the UK as the price comes down - or at least that's how I see it happening. I remember seeing calcarata at Hamm and kick myself for not having snapped them up at the time but I've now tracked down the breeder so hope I can get my hands on some in the next year - fingers crossed.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> This years been a good year for the US Ceratophrys hobby The Frog Ranch have introduced aurita, Phillipe DeVosjoli and friends introduced joazeirensis & Understory have just introduced stolzmanni. I don't know the price on the stolzmanni but the first 2 were going for around the $300-500 mark and only in small numbers. I would suspect that it'll be a couple of years before they forefill the demand of the US and far East hobbyists who are willing to pay the big bucks and then they'll start leaking into the UK as the price comes down - or at least that's how I see it happening. I remember seeing calcarata at Hamm and kick myself for not having snapped them up at the time but I've now tracked down the breeder so hope I can get my hands on some in the next year - fingers crossed.


It'd be superb to see more species available, so good luck in acquiring and ultimately breeding them Andrew. This year seems to have been a big year selling wise in the UK for Ceratophrys, it does appear they are growing steadily more popular. Have you noticed this with the sales of your cranwelli, or am i perhaps imagining this? Cheers Al


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

This year has been a good year for sales of Ceratophrys but they've allways been very popular. I think it's largelly due to the price having almost halved in the last couple of years, as you know going back a few years they would retail for £35-40 or more for a Cranwell's rather than the £20 we see them go for today. And also as I'm sure you've witnessed yourself that imports of amphibians have slowed an awful lot in the last couple of years so we're seeing a lot less variety in what's available and therefore a lot less variety in what people are buying.

It would be nice getting hold of some of these new species but it still remains to be seen if any second generation offspring can be produced or if we will see a case of these hormonally bred frogs failing to reproduce successfully as we see with most cornuta. I have hope for the aurita being breedable without hormones what with them being closer related to cranwelli & with the stolzmanni being farmed and imported rather than bred in the US hopefully they've been bred naturally.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for all this useful info guys, 

it would be nice to see more diversity in the amphibian market in the future. its also good to know Pollywog is trying very hard to do this.

is the Pacific horned frog the dwarf kind ? i wish we had a wide choice of captive bred specimens like the US =( 

but still.... we are only the size of possibly one of their states :lol2:
we'll get there.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

liam3012 said:


> is the Pacific horned frog the dwarf kind ?


Yes they're about 5-7cm. I can imagine that their size will make them quite unpopular with a lot of people much like edulis vs. adspersus but their small size actually makes them a lot more interesting to me.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Much agreed. i think miniature horned frogs would be very very appealing


----------

